# Getting a little better...



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A shot I took of my Chocolate Gourami today...

I think it's my best fish photo yet.

Camera is a borrowed Fujifilm FinePix A303. No editing of any kind done besides a little cropping.

Carlos


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks pretty nice. I only can hope that I will take as good as that.


----------



## leleupy (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry for my poor english...I am Spanish and my english is very litle
Can you give me the tecnics dates of the pics? please
I´m very interesting for obturation,speed of the shot,ISO,exposition...
Very thanks
PD:realy you have capture the moment  and very nice your gourami :wink: .Congratulations for the picture
Salu2


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great pic! nice looking fish


----------

